# Napanee indoor shooting with addicted archery..nov 1



## DssBB

Andy,

Do you have room for us Durham boys down there again...A road trip could be cetainly be arranged.


----------



## Crimson_Arrow

But who is Tinkers safety officer????????:wink:


----------



## thunderbolt

Crimson_Arrow said:


> But who is Tinkers safety officer????????:wink:


Sounds like we have a volunteer. I didn't think anyone would want that task, because with Tinker it is not a matter of if something will happen, it's WHEN:wink:


----------



## cody12

Andy good luck with the upcoming season


----------



## hotwheels

that is if im alowed to come out and play


----------



## 3--d

DssBB said:


> Andy,
> 
> Do you have room for us Durham boys down there again...A road trip could be cetainly be arranged.


We always have room for you guys....give me a call and we will go out for supper before shooting

Thanks

Andy

PS...i still have to get you to make me a set of fingers to fit on my Apple Press...Gannons has a set they use for theirs but i would like mine to be ajustable


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

tink shooting his recurve../ longbow..??????


----------



## peregrine82

Looking forward to another road trip(s).


----------



## DssBB

Andy,

Not a problem on making you a set of adjustable Apple Press fingers. I remember you mentioned them last time we can down for a shoot. Shoot me a PM and I'll get them done asap for you.


----------



## 3--d

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> tink shooting his recurve../ longbow..??????


Are you kidding Ted?....by now he has put Hoyt limbs, Darton cams, APA pockets,Bowtech mods all on the Hoyt recurve riser he got from you.....LOL

Andy


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

oh hes fine tuning is he...lol lol


----------



## hotwheels

U guys love me I can tell


----------



## 3--d

*Napanee indoor*

Well last night Nuge Tinker and my self repaired some DOUBLE DOG targets....we call them DUMMY DOGS...any idea nwhy? :wink:
All the targets and backstops are in the arena ready for our first night on Tuesday...hope everybody can come out and join us.

Thanks Andy

:beer:


----------



## F/F 3Der

3--d said:


> Well last night Nuge Tinker and my self repaired some DOUBLE DOG targets....we call them DUMMY DOGS...any idea nwhy?
> 
> 
> Now thats no way of describing your tight knit group
> Hope to get out again this winter when the bug hits to get some shooting in


----------



## hotwheels

Was a great Night no issues  lol
some new faces and some old ones good to see everyone

Tink 
PS the Dummy Dogs work great LOL


----------



## 3--d

*Indoor Tuesday Napanee*

Hope to see everybody out on Tuesday...i realize its Deer Season, but you never no


Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D

Hey Andy, this is Ryan with the CRX35. I'd love to get out for a shoot with you guys sometime. Maybe I can learn a thing or two!

Also, I wanted to say thanks again for getting my bow shooting for me. It's working great!


----------



## 3--d

*Indoor Tuesday Napanee*

Hey...great to see you on here
Some of the guys here are okey sometimes.....you just got to watch when they shoot. :wink:
You will find it has the best group anywhere...i hope to see you out on Tuesdays..i know its a long drive for some people.
I hoped you would be happy with the way your HOYT was set up...and yes guys i did say i touched a hoyt ukey:...LOL...its all in fun


Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## GWN_Nuge

3--d said:


> Hey...great to see you on here
> Some of the guys here are okey sometimes.....you just got to watch when they shoot. :wink:
> You will find it has the best group anywhere...i hope to see you out on Tuesdays..i know its a long drive for some people.
> I hoped you would be happy with the way your HOYT was set up...and yes guys i did say i touched a hoyt ukey:...LOL...its all in fun
> 
> 
> Andy
> 
> :darkbeer:


Never thought I'd see the day bud


----------



## Crimson_Arrow

Geez Andy.....did you wash your hands afterwards????.......lol......


----------



## Crimson_Arrow

See you tonight!! Are you comin out tonight Nuge??


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D

Crimson_Arrow said:


> Geez Andy.....did you wash your hands afterwards????.......lol......


Hey now! You Bowtech guys are a tough crowd.lol


----------



## 3--d

*ya hoo*

yahoooooo...another fun night
Some people missed it..too bad, you will get a chance next week :wink:
QUESTION????...What do you get when you cross a Nuge with a BOWTECH???
I dont know but we will find out soon...:tongue::tongue:

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## thunderbolt

A a baby Bowtech... he is only half way there with a Diamond. LOL


----------



## icedemon

Andy touching a Hoyt, Nuge and a Bowtech, whats next Tink with a Mathews?


----------



## 3--d

icedemon said:


> Andy touching a Hoyt, Nuge and a Bowtech, whats next Tink with a Mathews?


Anything is possible this year...but you have to come and find out for your self

Everybody is welcome to shoot in Napanee on Tuesday nights...even Elite shooters..LOL

See everybody Tuesday

Andy
:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## DssBB

Andy,

Elite does make one awesome looking black bow. Add a pink harness, some fuzzy pink balls and I'm sure you'd forget all about shooting Bowtechs.


----------



## icedemon

Its kinda hard to be in napanee when i dont get to toronto till 22:00 on tuesday night but I see no reason not to show up the tuesday following


----------



## hotwheels

Fat chance on that one lol



icedemon said:


> Andy touching a Hoyt, Nuge and a Bowtech, whats next Tink with a Mathews?


----------



## k.sweetman

hey guys, you got room for 3 more local shooters? we need a place to shoot this winter.


----------



## GWN_Nuge

k.sweetman said:


> hey guys, you got room for 3 more local shooters? we need a place to shoot this winter.


Absolutely, come on out!


----------



## icedemon

You guys haven't got kicked outta the old barn yet?


----------



## thunderbolt

As long as Tinker is "controlled" :wink: and there is lots of insurance, it's all good! LOL


----------



## 3--d

It getting time for our Christmas Pot luck...:beer: Last year was great..Everybody still in for the same again?:thumbs_up
What is the best Tuesday Date for everybody?......Im thinking Dec 13....Let me know if that works for everybody

Andy

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Robb771

WooHoo!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm headin home right now.....lookin forward to seein you guys and shootin a few arrows with you all....


----------



## 3--d

Robb771 said:


> WooHoo!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm headin home right now.....lookin forward to seein you guys and shootin a few arrows with you all....


Well if you have to come.....i think you might want to invite your wife....she probably is a better cook then you anyway...lol


----------



## 3--d

*pot luck Dec 13*

Sooo..is dec 13 good for everybody for the Pot Luck????
I will post a "Whos going to bring what list" on Tuesday

Hope everybody can make it

Andy

I think last year we had about 12 dishes of wild game....YUM...YUM

:wink::wink:


----------



## 3--d

Okey guys Pot Luck is on the 13 of December.....need to know whos coming and what they are bringing

Even if you dont bring anything...please show up and have something to eat and shoot some arrows

Thanks

Andy


----------



## 3--d

*Tuesday*

Now..that was a good pot luck...Thanks everybody for coming out :thumbs_up
Hope eveerybody will be there Tuesday...we are open even between Christmas and New Years.
Only thing Missing is my GALLBLADDER...ouch
That should hold me for a while saying>>Thats why I cant Shoot >>>..:wink:


Andy

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Crashman

Wow, took your gallbladder did they? I hope your feeling okay soon buddy!


----------



## 3--d

Crashman said:


> Wow, took your gallbladder did they? I hope your feeling okay soon buddy!


Anybody want to buy a well used gallbladder?.......im sure it was well preserved in alcohol....;:beer::cocktail:


Andy


----------



## 3--d

Hope eveybody had a good Christmas...but its back to the grind....LOL ...of shooting arrows.
We are still here over the Holidays on Tuesdays for you fun and pleasure...
Hope to see some new faces this year...and some older ones...Sorry Pete..LOL


Andy


----------



## Crashman

Yes my face is older, but not as old as yours buddy!


----------



## Windrover

Hello to Napanee: Couple of Belleville shooters interested in whats going on.


----------



## 3--d

Windrover said:


> Hello to Napanee: Couple of Belleville shooters interested in whats going on.


Good to hear from you windrover...we shoot every Tuesday starting about 6:30 untill about 11:00
The address is 170 York st ..its the old Napanee arena
$10 bucks is all its going to cost you...whick includes insurance with the OAA

Hope to see you there


Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## J1der

Is there still shooting tonight?


----------



## GWN_Nuge

J1der said:


> Is there still shooting tonight?


 Yes we are up and running again this winter. We started the first week of November and will be running through to the spring sometime (likely the end of March/early April sometime). Doors are open at 6PM every Tueday night.

Cheers,

Nuge


----------



## icedemon

The madness ensues eh? Maybe I'll be able to convince the girlfriend to get her recurve out this year


----------



## 3--d

icedemon said:


> The madness ensues eh? Maybe I'll be able to convince the girlfriend to get her recurve out this year


Of course the Madness continues....look at the three stooges running it...lol

Andy


----------



## Toxophile

Can I have some details? Like, you know, the shooting distances available, the number of shooting positions available, the number of regular attendees, the regularity of competitons, the butt sizes, the targets used and are they supplied, the general paradigm (sorry about big words like paradigm, it's just the way I was reared: I'm Scottish) such as, is this FITA Indoor, or some shoot-at-balloons or a moosehead setup, or what, exactly? Napanee is a significant distance from Frankford, but you might just be the only game in any Eastern ON town, so despite the cost of getting there plus the entry fee, I'm interested, depending on the answers to these questions.


----------



## JDoupe

You should be more concerned with what 3--D wears while shooting than anything else.

I heard he wears a kilt.....and nothing else.


----------



## GWN_Nuge

It's a heated indoor 20 yard range with bathrooms and ample parking. We have eight doubledog targets that are capable of holding two vegas 3 spot targets each. We do get a fair number of youth/new archers that show up. In those cases two of those targets are moved up to five and 10 yards respectively. Attendance is quite high. In January and February we're often up to around 30 individuals per night which is just about max capacity for the facility. We supply targets which are 3 spot vegas-style faces. Atmosphere is very relaxed and is primarily a venue for people to shoot some arrows and have a good time in a safe venue. Shooting fees are $10 per night and the doors are open from 6pm to approximately 11pm every Tuesday evening until roughly the start of April. We will be closed on December 25th and Janaury 1st this year however.

I did hear last night that there is an indoor starting up again in the Belleville area. PM Thunderbolt he may be able to give you some contact information. As well, Saugeen Shafts in Peterborough has a very nice indoor facility.

Hope this helps,

Nuge


----------



## GWN_Nuge

JDoupe said:


> You should be more concerned with what 3--D wears while shooting than anything else.
> 
> I heard he wears a kilt.....and nothing else.


Yup never let Andy pull arrows from a gator lol


----------



## thunderbolt

Like Nuge said, there is some shooting in Belleville. It is out on Blessington Road at the farm staore with the indoor horseshoe pits every Wednesday night. I'm pretty sure it is being run by Kevin Clapp (not 100% sure)
I will try and find more information about it. Actually Peter would have more information (Bowbender300 on here)


----------



## rossi9s

hey folks, just a word of thanks.
I had the pleasure of dropping in on Addicted Archery tonite on way thru on business travels.
shot with the gang(or tried to)
had a great time-much appreciated it!
great to see a nice dynamic club with lots of kids picking up the sport!!!
Keep the banter at a minimum would yas...lol
cheers


----------



## GWN_Nuge

We're glad you made it out last night! It was good chatting with you and feel free to stop in anytime

Cheers,

Nuge


----------



## hotwheels

Ill second that 
More then welcome anytime u want




GWN_Nuge said:


> We're glad you made it out last night! It was good chatting with you and feel free to stop in anytime
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Nuge


----------



## icedemon

I'll see if I can make the trek down the 401 at some point.


----------

